# Mid 30's couple considering moving to Mexico...



## ZeroTX (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, but I'm going to jump right in!!

After spending as much as a month at a time in Cuernavaca and visiting a few other places, my wife and I are strongly considering the idea of expatriating to Mexico either a few years from now or perhaps for retirement in our late 50's. I have no idea what all of the considerations are. I know here are a few:

-Medical -- my wife has a rare disorder and needs to see a specialist 4 times a year and get specialized blood tests. Flying to the USA to do this isn't feasible 4 times annually. Also, we need reliable medical care, preferably not state-sponsored (I've heard horror stories, but I'm open to first-hand testimonies). Testmonies and places to begin research?

-Housing -- rent or buy? Are long-term leases typically available for apartments/condos in the big cities in Mexico? Is buying legal and is it recommended? Although I love visiting "el campo," I think we are going to ultimately end up remaining city people. Truth be told, I actually love what I've seen of Mexico City and I feel safer on the streets of Cuernavaca than I do in Dallas. Opinions?

-Geographic location -- tell you what I love -- the high elevations and the accompanying mild year-round weather!! Cuernavaca -- Ciudad de la eterna primavera indeed! Mexico City? Cool every night, year-round! No air conditioning needed! Not interested in beach-front property or anyplace hot and humid. Somewhere with easy direct flights to Houston, Texas. Suggestions?

-Immigration law -- I have no idea how to legally move to Mexico. If we were to do so in our 30's, we'd be needing to do so with employment. For retirement, perhaps not, although we may want to have some type of occupation or business. We are both teachers/school workers here in the USA, so perhaps teaching English (me) or Math (wife) is a good option.

-Expatriate "villages" or areas -- Don't want to live in one or near one. We are moving because we love Mexico, its people, its culture. I'm not interested in hanging out with other gringos in Mexico. We'll fly home to do that.

I'm already an Intermediate-level speaker of Spanish, so I certainly intend to be fluent before moving and will certainly become a lot better after living in Mexico for sometime.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Consider Querétaro as well. City has 600,000+ population with a very small expat population, 6200' elevation, lots of history, great private medical facilities and specialists, and several private bilingual schools for possible work in the area. Direct flights to Houston. Should you want to go to MX City, you can get there in 3 hours. Also seems to be a pocket away from the crime and drug problems in other areas of MX, and costs are more reasonable.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're near Guadalajara, where world class medical services are available. The younger you start private insurance in Mexico, the better.
You may purchase by deed in the interior. It is only near the coast or border that you need a trust. We've bought our home in Mexico; two of them, in fact. Neither of them is in a subdivision, enclave or other such area. Both are normal houses on normal streets; first in Ajijic, now in Chapala; over nine years, total. We've never had a problem with crime at either home. Our only incident was finding a wheel and tire missing from our car, left on the street in Ajijic back in 2001.
Unless you are transfered here, or otherwise employed by a foreign firm and have their support in getting a 'working visa', you will need to enter on an FMM tourist permit, then apply for an FM3 or FM2 visa. Once work is found, you may apply for permission to work from immigration and they will endorse your visa. The FM3 or FM2 do have requirements that you prove income/resources to support yourselves in Mexico. Of course, you will need passports, marriage, financial and birth documents. Please don't expect US wages in Mexico, except in very rare instances. Teachers frequently find employment, especially with TEFL certification. You might want to get that under your belt before moving.
On the 'expat villages' I agree. Not because they are full of expats; many have a higher percentage of well to do Mexicans, but because any kind of 'home owner's association' always seems to lead to discord. Besides, everything seems more tranquil and even less expensive (fees, taxes, water & power) on a normal street in town.
Having some capability in Spanish really does make living here a lot more fun and also less expensive.
Welcome to the forum and I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My American cousin lived in Mexico City for over 6 years and he was in his 30s. It's doable.

Some of the better specialists you'll find in a non-government hospital would no doubt be the Hospital Angeles group. There is a large and very advanced hospital they have (I believe it opened around 1995) in Interlomas which is in Huixquilucan, Estado de Mexico and borders Mexico and Mexico State. My cousin lived there and commuted daily (took less than 30 minutes) and it's popular with expats. My cousin worked in the medical area for awhile and I know he thinks highly of that hospital group.

On housing, yes you can buy, but it's often difficult to sell in Mexico City for the price you want. I know expats that have taken losses since the financial crisis started, but on the other hand you may be able to get a good deal out there, but financing can be a bit tricky. Rents are about as low as I've ever seen in Mexico City and it's not too far to Cuernavaca or the surrounding areas.

Again, for the medical condition you mentioned, I'd suggest Mexico City and the Angeles Group. There about as advanced as they come as far as a non-government hospital (and likely the best).

For immigration and teaching, that might be tough. There are a lot of schools here like the American School, Greengates (British School) and a few others like Peterson School. It's not easy. My cousin came to Mexico as a corporate expat so his way was paved, but right now with the economy, Mexico is very much protecting their own and trying to get a teaching position may be tough even at the expat schools. However, the fact that you have experience WILL help you in this endeavor. I used to have contacts at the American School, but they have since moved back to the U.S.

As far as an expatriate village, there are expat areas, but you wouldn't really see expats 'in droves'. That is much the case in Mexico City with certain areas where expats normally live, but you won't necessarily see them on a daily basis.

Yes, Spanish will no doubt help.


----------

